# Orange Julep - Montreal - Thursday Nights



## JayTrail (Apr 28, 2005)

yo yo yo..... all of our montreal x-trail members

i think all of our montreal x-trailers should meet at the julep on thursdays...im there every thursday....i have a silver X-trail LE you can see what it looks like here:

come and see me!!! 
confirm and post meeting times


JayTrail


----------

